# Soil test finally arrived (sampled 11.2019)



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I finally got my soil tests and starting tweaking my schedule and products for 2020.
The 1st column is my Backyard (no renovation last year not planned for this season). 2nd one is my front and side where I have done all the work.
I will leave the experts (if not in hibernation) to chime in and give me their recommendations.
Here is what I mainly changed in my plans:
- add Calcite (Lime) at 15lbs/1000 (the whole lot) mid Spring and early fall (only for my backyard at pH of 5.6). My Ca/Mg ration is off and I don't seem to need more Mg.
- Limit AS fertilizers and stick to Urea based for now. This will avoid further acidification
- Change my main 4-1-2 NPK ratio to 1-0-1 in order to bring up the Potassium. 2021 season I may go back 4-1-2 or 2-0-1.
- Add in my regiment (this season only) a late spring and late summer 5-0-41 at 1lb of Potassium per 1000 (It may be an overkill...)

I have no micros in my test, I am planning to run a full one at the end of this season.

@Pete1313 @Harts @g-man Am I at the right track with this...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Babameca I moved this to the soil folder.

Why 15lb of calcitic lime?

Do you know what test method they use?

You sampled in November and test it now? Did you apply any products before the sampling?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The PH in the front being .4 higher than the back is odd. It's not impossible but you don't normally see such a significant difference being there so close together. Plus them being on the lower side is suspect as well.

If you did add any products before sampling some of the results might not be accurate.

I'd consider re testing in the early spring before you add any nutrients and going from there.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@g-man @SNOWBOB11 Thanks for the replies guys!
No, I don't know the test method, but I may be able to find out. For which one of the tests?
I last added only Urea until mid-October. I did not add anything 'special' during the season. Some Humic acid, Iron but that was ceased by end September.
Yes I sampled mid-November, but tests were delayed. I was also instructed to completely dry the samples (bone dry) before sending.
The lower pH sample comes from a section of my yard that has trees and there is barely any grass growing.
I chose calcitic lime due to the fact that it does not contain much magnesium. Why 15lbs? Considering CEC is 10-15 It looks like I have sandy loam and by some calculators that amount of lime is enough to change pH from 6 to about 6.3-6.5.
Am I wrong?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For all the test.

Most labs give you the calculation for the amount of lime to apply. I was looking for the value in the report and could not find the 15lb/ksqft.

I wonder if they can do the rest of the tests (iron, sulfur).


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> For all the test.
> 
> Most labs give you the calculation for the amount of lime to apply. I was looking for the value in the report and could not find the 15lb/ksqft.
> 
> I wonder if they can do the rest of the tests (iron, sulfur).


Yes they can do a full count, micros as well. Price changes, but I will ask for that. It is a lab used by the golf courses in the area, so I guess they assume a superintendent knows what is needed and how much. My samples were marked as alleys for obvious reasons and limitations we have in Canada. Do you think, 15lbs lime, may hurt anyhow....


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I will defer to the rest of the guys. You're in good hands.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Babameca said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > For all the test.
> ...


Without doing all the calculations, I can't tell how much lime you need.

Fyi, you can send your soil samples to most us soil labs with a simple form. For around $20 + shipping, you will get a complete picture of your soil.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@g-man Can you recommend me a US lab (East coast will make shipping cheaper) that you trust.
Thanks!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Harts said:


> I will defer to the rest of the guys. You're in good hands.


I am glad to see you are still around . Cheers


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The soil link in my signature has a short list with some prices. I use Waypoint Memphis.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@SNOWBOB11 where do you send your soil tests? The name escapes me!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Harts said:


> @SNOWBOB11 where do you send your soil tests? The name escapes me!


Same as g-man. Waypoint analytics Memphis location. Just shoot them a message and ask for the form for international soil testing.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@g-man Thank you!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > @SNOWBOB11 where do you send your soil tests? The name escapes me!
> ...


I will!


----------

